# Amsoil? Good? or Not So Good?



## life-is-a-journey (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello all!
I need to change my oil for the first time since I purchased my 2010 Altima. I'm interested in using Amsoil XL 5W30. I used synthetic in my last Nissan, but I used Mobil 1 full synthetic. I'm willing to pay the price for Amsoil if it is worth it. I also plan to use Amsoil Oil Filter -EA15K12. This filter is a 15k, but I will change it out around 5k. The oil I plan on using XL is up to 10k, but I will (as stated earlier) be changing it at 5k. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Is Amsoil worth the $? Has anyone had good or bad experiences with Amsoil oil and filters? Thanks :newbie:


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just my opinion, but if your going to follow the 5K mile change schedule, your wasting your money.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree. You're wasting your money using Amsoil if you are using 5000 mile intervals. Keep in mind Nissan recommends 7500 mile intervals using conventional oil. I use Walmart's Syntech Full-Synthetic 5W30 in my 06 Pathfinder with a Nissan oil filter at 7500 mile intervals; I do the same with my friends 08 Pathy. The Syntech generally runs $17 to $22 per 5 quart jug and is made by Royal Shell, who also makes Rotella.


----------



## life-is-a-journey (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for responding to my post! I do understand that the schedule 2 maintenance states to do an oil change at 7,500 mi or 6 mon whichever comes first, but I drive alot so I think that I should not go that far between changes. And on the other hand the schedule 1 maintenance states to change the oil at 3,750 mi or 3 mon whichever comes first, so I was thinking I would just fall somewhere in between those. I drive my car hard, but not too hard, and I rack up those miles quick. I will check the color of my oil at 5,000 mi and see if it is going to need to be changed at that point, I may try to push it to 6 or 7k. Thanks for all of your input!


----------



## webturtle (Jun 6, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but it is worth this from AmsOil. This will answer the question, click on the link.

Side-by-side comparison of synthetic vs conventional Mineral / Petrolium oil. See how oils compared to each other.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

All you are "answering" there is that full synthetic Amsoil is better than full non-synthetic dinosaur oil.
Now, put this Amsoil up against any reputable full synthetic brand name oil, e.g. Mobil 1, and so on...well, I'll go with Mobil-1.
Those that want the Amsoil, I've got a dozen tin foil hats I'll sell you...


----------



## 25Altima (Dec 19, 2013)

Amsoil is one of the best Oil brands there is. They just don't advertise like other big names do.

- Bob is the Oil Guy


----------



## bpilati (Feb 3, 2014)

Tin foil hats? Hyperbole much?


----------



## laurieretired (Jan 18, 2014)

life-is-a-journey said:


> Hello all!
> I need to change my oil for the first time since I purchased my 2010 Altima. I'm interested in using Amsoil XL 5W30. I used synthetic in my last Nissan, but I used Mobil 1 full synthetic. I'm willing to pay the price for Amsoil if it is worth it. I also plan to use Amsoil Oil Filter -EA15K12. This filter is a 15k, but I will change it out around 5k. The oil I plan on using XL is up to 10k, but I will (as stated earlier) be changing it at 5k. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Is Amsoil worth the $? Has anyone had good or bad experiences with Amsoil oil and filters? Thanks :newbie:


Amsoil? I first started using it about twenty years ago when I owed a 12 cylinder Jaguar living in Ontario Canada, brutal winters and it was a bitch trying to turn the engine over at sub zero temperatures.
After the first winter, I've used it on all the vehicles I've owned since.
Stick to Amsoil schedules and you'll have no problems, when ever possible use their filters also, your returns? are better mileage and less wear problems.
P.S. I winter in Florida and just joined the Nissan Forum after buying a 2001 Frontier with a four cylinder engine and manual transmission here.
It will return with me to Ontario in the spring where it will stay.
Before I leave I will have changed all fluids using Amsoil.


----------

